# What should I ask a hairdresser to achieve this cut?



## Kelaia (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if I want the bangs... I had some like that before, and they just annoyed me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...but I love everything else about it, the bluntness of the ends and stuff. I wish my printer was good enough to print this out, or maybe I will have to find a pic of her like this in a magazine or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 12, 2007)

ask for a blunt haircut about collarbone length with a little layering in the front and a little bit of layering in the back.
My friend wanted that same pic and we said that and she got it exactly how she wanted :]


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 12, 2007)

can you find out if the hairdresser your appt is with has email?  i have my stylist's cell# and email...

hth.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks very much girls! And thanks for the tip about asking for email...good idea!


----------



## labwom (Jul 13, 2007)

You could go to Kinko's and print it!


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 13, 2007)

Ooo, what's that and how does it work?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 13, 2007)

You picked a really cute haircut! I want mine like that too!! haha.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 13, 2007)

Even if your printer isn't that great, I'd still print it off and describe it anyway. It's better to have some sort of a visual than nothing. Blunt, shoulder length cut with subtle layers almost as long as the longest layer pretty much.


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_You picked a really cute haircut! I want mine like that too!! haha._

 
Haha, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must confess...I haven't had my hair cut since I moved here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (although I have been trimming off the ends every now and then with hairdressing scissors - and my mum did cut about an inch or so off when they came to visit a couple of months ago, lol )

My usual hairdresser always used to cut into the ends of my hair...hard to explain..but it would never be blunt, it would be kinda feathery, layered look (but not razored, ergh I hate my hair when it's razored!).

Simply Elegant - You are right. Giving the hairdresser some kind of pic is better than nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm actually considering the bangs now also. I think the last time I had bangs they were too thin/fine...but this pic they look quite heavy, and if I don't like it I can always pin it up with a pretty clip until it grows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks again for your replies


----------



## labwom (Jul 14, 2007)

Kinko's is a copy place that is usually open 24 hours, you can use the computers there too!www.kinkos.com


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_Kinko's is a copy place that is usually open 24 hours, you can use the computers there too!www.kinkos.com_

 
Thank you for the info, labwom!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jul 16, 2007)

omg i took this exact picture in a couple times to get done! just warning you though if ur hair grows fast u wont keep the bluntness very long... i never did... i also loved the off part of the bangs


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 18, 2007)

I got a cut similar to that. My stylist did "A-line" layers


----------



## natasha (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_ask for a blunt haircut about collarbone length with a little layering in the front and a little bit of layering in the back._

 
i agreee...its not sth dificult to describe it..well bangles cannot be annoying if u have them a bit longer so u can do whatever u want..


----------

